# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Problem to browse my Cube

## uziy

Hello!
i am new user with the Analysis servises.
i started by doing the tutoraiol for MyFirstCube.
i performed the action step by step and succeded to create the cube. when i am trying to browse it iget this massage:
"unable to browe the cube" in the  Cube browser.

do you know what is the problem?
what shoul i do?

thanks in advance

 :Confused:

----------


## rmiao

Are you member of olap admin group on AS server?

----------


## ediacxp

Install Analysis Service Service Pack 3 already?

----------

